# Polikarpov I16 Type 18



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

I just finished this plane last night! It's a Hasagawa Polikarpov I16 Type 18.









This plane is in 1/72nd scale and I am using it in the Rapid Fire games that we play at my hobby store, Monster Hobbies. 









Although the paint scheme is not entirely historically accurate, (I combined some era correct Russian paint schemes from other Soviet fighters) it should still hold it's own in a dogfight. 









Since there was no pilot in the airplane, I modified one from an old ESCI tank kit. 









I also used my hobby saw to cut the "Down Position" landing gear appart and re-glue it in an "Up Position". I also mounted it on a clear Games Workshop base, although I think I will change this in the future because the plane doesn't fly high enough!









A night flight?









And one up the nose!

Hope you liked them!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Love it! The soviets designed some really interesting looking planes.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty little thing!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work! I always liked this plane - bet the real one was a blast to fly!
Steve


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX! Glad you guys liked it!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks very nice!

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice work, attractive paintjob - from what era have you combined several Soviet fighters: Spanish Civil War, or WWII? Good to hear that Monster Hobbies is still going strong, by the way.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanx! This is a combination paint job using the pattern for the tail from a La fighter. All still in the WW2 era, but using cues from other Soviet squadrons.

I feel as though Monster Hobbies is getting a rebirth since I returned to it full time. 

I have 6 dedicated players for Rapid Fire and in October, there are 7 more vets from the Legion that are interested in playing too. At that time I should have 13+ dedicated players of the game. I'm feeling really confident these days!:wave:


----------

